#ubuntu-learning 2009-09-28
<BiosElement> doctormo, Sure. Hang just a sec
<doctormo> BiosElement: And accept my appology for being tardy with this
<BiosElement> doctormo, Ahh it's fine. I forget things too. >.> https://code.launchpad.net/~williamchambers/ubuntu-learning-materials/asciidocformat
<BiosElement> doctormo, And remember to be nitpicky. I
<BiosElement> I'm the only one who's worked on it so no doubt there's some things that need changed.
#ubuntu-learning 2009-09-29
<cprofitt> doctormo, have we set a new meeting date?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Moodle Training Session: Monday September 21st @ 7PM EDT (23:00 UTC); Next Meeting: Monday October 6th @ 6pm EDT (22:00 UTC October 6th) | Support in #ubuntu
<pleia2> k, next meeting planned
<pleia2> oh wait, that's the 4th, and jam weekend
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Moodle Training Session: Monday September 21st @ 7PM EDT (23:00 UTC); Next Meeting: Monday October 5th @ 6pm EDT (22:00 UTC October 5th) | Support in #ubuntu
<doctormo> pleia2: call it a jam session
<pleia2> hehe
<doctormo> pleia2: what are your thoughts on the submitted images?
<pleia2> doctormo: I'm on vacation, I'll look when I return
 * pleia2 leaves again
#ubuntu-learning 2009-09-30
<doctormo> dinda: hello, got your messages tot he mailing list
<dinda> doctormo: howdy
<doctormo> dinda: Your thoughts on the direction of this project with regards to development? Did you manage to see some of the proposal diagrams?
<Zachk18> hello
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: Monday October 5th @ 6pm EDT (22:00 UTC October 5th) | Support in #ubuntu
<txwikinger_work> doctormo: A response to the Jason Perlow article: http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20090927151401988
<doctormo> interesting, thanks
<pleia2> dinda: where are you on your ops course?
<pleia2> dinda: in addition to the typical stuff from freenode and the IrcTeam, I have written this course: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Courses/IRCOp
<pleia2> it's a couple years old, but I think it's all still valid, could probably use a revision talking about freenode's flag system
<dinda> pleia2: we have an outline that's about it so far
<dinda> pleia2: the whole point of using Moodle and building a course format is so that folks have a more guided experience, instead of just reading a wiki page
<pleia2> dinda: of course :) I was offering up the link as a reference
<pleia2> I think the most useful thing about mine is the "writing good bans and mutes" section
<dinda> pleia2: yip, so links like that are the basis of our course
<pleia2> a lot of op guides miss this, and it's sorely needed
<pleia2> right, same with all my and doctormo's courses so far
<dinda> pleia2: and after last night's Troll battle/discussion in #ubuntu-women, might be good to think about that too
<pleia2> trying to snag more volunteers to help find us good documentation to do some of our course development with
<pleia2> dinda: heh, I'm not even going to bother reading the backlog, that channel has been tiresome for me lately :)
 * pleia2 thinks "burnout" is a nice section for an ops guide too
<pleia2> irc is so volatile
 * doctormo hugs pleia2 and dinda
<dinda> pleia2: agreed
<dinda> pleia2: one reason behind tackling the IRCops course first was I wanted a simple, quick victory :
<dinda> :)
 * pleia2 hugs doctormo 
<pleia2> thanks!
 * dinda high fives back doctormo
<dinda> doctormo: about to reply back to your proposed roles
<dinda> doctormo: do you want all those roles to map directly to Moodle roles?
<doctormo> dinda: Most of them will I think, but that's not what _I_ want, it should be a group decission.
<dinda> doctormo: there are a few gotchas in assigning/setting moodle roles and permissions
<dinda> doctormo: they're easy enough to customize but we discovered that unless a role also has to the full course files, then they often can't see the materials they are being asked to review. . .
<doctormo> dinda: It's unlikely moodle would be used for review though, because that happens before publication
<doctormo> dinda: Moodle only needs to contain publishers, students, teachers and techs. Others are by choice but not much function.
<doctormo> Onlky publishers would be able to make courses with this proposal.
<dinda> so would each role then be a different LP group with only publishers having commit rights?
<pleia2> doctormo: I think workflow will still have to be somewhat settled, cprofitt and dinda are really more comfortable with the workflow in moodle - we might just have a workflow model that allows that and has someone else in the project backport the moodle courses into asciidoc for pdf release as needed
<pleia2> and not to single them out, but since we already have two contributors who feel this way, I'm sure we'll have more in the future :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Of course we can accomedate various people's tool use, but the more complexity, the more dificulty in administration.
<pleia2> doctormo: *nod* we certainly should have limitations on how flexible we should be, but I think this case is reasonable
<doctormo> I'm hoping that each person can be taught with the right tools to get into editing and reviewing outside of moodle. But we can make that a progressive thing.
<pleia2> I agree
<doctormo> I sware at some point in my life I will take the natural english parser and write a plugin that checks over the grammar of everything I write so mistakes such as above don't happen.
<doctormo> It makes me look like a right thick idiot sometimes.
<pleia2> no worries, you're among friends :)
<doctormo> Which is why I can get away with moaning about it ;-)
<pleia2> hehe
<wazzu> Does anyone use Empathy instead of Pidgin?
<doctormo> Not I, I'm still on 9.04
 * pleia2 uses bitlbee
<pleia2> and irssi, suppose it matters whether you're asking about IM or IRC
<wazzu> It is available in 9.04.
<doctormo> pleia2: Oh I'm using Konversation of IRC
<wazzu> I find Pidgin's interface somewhat awkward; Empathy looks a little nicer.  I just use IRC.
<doctormo> Hey wazzu, I haven't seen you up on here much before, are you getting involved in our learning community?
<wazzu> I just got a new computer built and 9.04 setup so I just new on this channel.
<doctormo> wazzu: welcome
<pleia2> doctormo: oh, I'm going to convert my course to asciidoc and flesh it out soon (maybe tonight if I'm not too much of a zombie)
<doctormo> pleia2: Nice, I'm going to convert the rest of mine and merge in BiosElements branch soon too
<pleia2> awesome
<doctormo> These branches have been nice and cheap ways of experimenting with formats so far.
<wazzu> Thank you.  It seems like a nice group.
<Zachk18> welcome wazzu
 * Zachk18 is back (gone 00:00:31)
<pleia2> Zachk18: please stop using that here :(
<pleia2> Zachk18: I've asked you several times
<wazzu> Well, good day everyone; time to go.  Thanks for the kindly welcome.
<doctormo> pleia2: Who is the admin for this IRC channel?
<doctormo> wazzu: I look forward to seeing you again some time.
<pleia2> doctormo_: I am (but bodhi, vantrax and cproffit are channel manager too
<pleia2> dunno why you aren't, huh
<pleia2> there we go
<pleia2> so board members are channel admins
#ubuntu-learning 2009-10-01
<doctormo__> What an interesting day, thanks txwikinger_work for pointing me to that groklaw article
<txwikinger_work> doctormo: np
#ubuntu-learning 2009-10-02
<Nodir> Do somebody know Ubuntu commands well?
<Nodir> Can you help me?
<Nodir> ﻿Can anyone say me how to know the result of command:
<Nodir> int CF_runCommandToLines(const string& cmd, vector<string>& output, unsigned long expected_number_of_lines, string& errorMessage);
<doctormo> Nodir: sure
<squarrel> hello
<nqd> hi
<nqd> is there some one ?
<nqd> heya ?
<Zachk18> hello
<nqd> can get a little help ?
<Zachk18> sure...whatcha need
<nqd> im installing ubuntu
<nqd> ok so
<nqd> i have 2 pc
<Zachk18> ys
<nqd> one with windows
<Zachk18> ok
<nqd> and this one i run from live cd
<Zachk18> yes
<nqd> but when i try instal with this cd it says some files are corrupted
<Zachk18> ohhhk
<nqd> i cant install with the cd but i can run the live operating system
<Zachk18> hmmm
<paultag> Wait
<paultag> nqd: Zachk18: please take this to #ubuntu-beginners-help
<Zachk18> paultag, hey man
<paultag> nqd: Zachk18: this is not a help channel
<Zachk18> paultag, was about to inform him of that
<paultag> Zachk18: thanks! :)
<nqd> Oo
<nqd> can i get pm then ?
<paultag> nqd: zach should be there, don't PM, share the know-how :)
<Zachk18> nqd, please join #ubuntu-beginners-help for assistance
<BiosElement> Yeash, I feel required to say that the karmic install process is awesome >.>
#ubuntu-learning 2009-10-03
<cprofitt> pleia2, you around
<pleia2> cprofitt: hey
<cprofitt> I see our next meeting is on Monday ---
<cprofitt> who is handling organizing course authors?
<pleia2> doctormo mostly so far
<cprofitt> k -- I have a few I may try to author
<pleia2> he's doing sysadmin topics, I'm doing desktop, BiosElement is doing teaching ubuntu
<pleia2> but we need help
<cprofitt> Yeah... when you say Desktop -- what will that cover?
<cprofitt> woah -- netsplit, heh?
<cprofitt> Yeah... when you say Desktop -- what will that cover?
<pleia2> sorry
<cprofitt> Yeah... when you say Desktop -- what will that cover?
<pleia2> anyway, we need help in all areas, so if there is something you want to work on - please say so
<pleia2> if you go to our wiki page and scroll to the bottom you will see the 5 course tracks
<pleia2> desktop is "how to use ubuntu"
<pleia2> so click on that button
<cprofitt> yep...
<cprofitt> I will be writing a course for a company in Minnesota on Open Source and will take some of that and contribute it to our project as well.
<pleia2> cool
<cprofitt> and I am starting to get my head above water...
<cprofitt> I will be writing some articles for a education focused magazine
<pleia2> nice :)
<cprofitt> concerning open source -- and when our project is more mature I will make sure to point to it as a resource
<cprofitt> question pleia2 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/UbuntuDesktopTopics
<cprofitt> is that one course or an outline for several?
<doctormo> Hey cprofitt
<cprofitt> hey doctormo
<doctormo> Just got back from the Red Socks game... interesting american past time.
<pleia2> cprofitt: outline for several
<cprofitt> it is... one I no longer watch since they killed my team
<pleia2> well, several classes
<cprofitt> pleia2, which ones are you working on?
<pleia2> the one where there is a note :)
<pleia2> just the introduction for now
<cprofitt> k
<pleia2> we update the pages as we're working on things so we don't duplicate work
<cprofitt> I will make a note on a few...
<pleia2> great!
<cprofitt> I need to have doctormo show me the dev tool he is using -- though I am more comfortable with directly developing in Moodle.
<pleia2> yeah, since you and dinda are most comfortable developing in moodle we've kinda resigned to supporting that as well as the standard asciidoc & bzr development path
<cprofitt> FYI -- I was nominated to be President of the NY LoCo
<pleia2> congrats :)
<cprofitt> no, no... I will do what the team does...
<cprofitt> it is just something to learn -- no big deal
<pleia2> ok, we just want to make it easy for folks
<cprofitt> just gotta work with doctormo on it
<cprofitt> I want to do it the 'way' we decided to go
<pleia2> so we write in asciidoc, then check it into bzr for sharing
<pleia2> BiosElement is writing a course about the process for us
<cprofitt> yep -- so I will just need some help in doing that... but I will pick a couple of topics and start to develop them
<cprofitt> though we may need to add some of the quizzes in Moodle
<cprofitt> because I am not sure how they will translate.
<pleia2> well
<pleia2> moodle is just one of our release formats
<BiosElement> And I'm still working on getting doctormo to review it and finalize things.
<BiosElement> If anyone would like to help out and let me know how they think the sample I've got is so far I'd love the help.
<pleia2> these courses are intended to be deployed in moodle, delivered in IRC, delivered in real life classes
<pleia2> so moodle is just part of it
<cprofitt> pleia2, I thought some courses would be Moodle only
<cprofitt> and others would be IRC augmented with Moodle
<pleia2> in moodle we may add quizzes, on IRC we might need to add things, in-class we might design activities
<cprofitt> is that not the case?
<pleia2> I think moodle is mostly for self-taught stuff
<cprofitt> Some of the more basic topics would likely be good candidates for self-paced courses
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> ok... I am still on page with you guys
<pleia2> have you looked at doctormo's courses?
<cprofitt> doctormo, all the best things about America came from Europe
<pleia2> they're all linked on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/SystemAdminTopics
<pleia2> so like, http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/07/15/ubuntu-system-admin-class-command-line-basics/
<pleia2> he's got lesson plans, slides, practical overview... etc
<cprofitt> nice
<cprofitt> will those be put in to a Moodle course or left as PDF resources?
<pleia2> they'll be put into moodle courses
<pleia2> asciidoc is our source, it can be exported as pdf for deployment in classrooms, or html for putting into moodle
<pleia2> or a bunch of other formats, like docbook
<cprofitt> k
<doctormo> Sounds right, so I think it's too hasty for us to be definative about the ways the moodle publication method can be utilised. I'm guessing it'll be done and then we'll learn how to best use the tools.
<doctormo> We may find out that having physical class students register there is efficient.
<cprofitt> we need to add some stuff to the sys admin site
<doctormo> But that's not for now, that's for when we have things written
<cprofitt> LDAP or Kerberos
<pleia2> cprofitt: you're welcome to add them
<pleia2> these outlines were mostly written by doctormo, but they've been added to by lots of others
<cprofitt> no problem... I will...
<pleia2> I've also been encouraging new contributors to provide links to their favorite resources on these pages
<cprofitt> dunno how to do them... but they are needed topics
<doctormo> Both LDAP and Keberos are in there already, just very baddly. Hey I'm a programmer / designer / community leader / archer, I can't be expected to be a systems admin too :-P
<pleia2> so when the course developer comes by they can read from the existing documentation
<Severity1> doctormo, can you recommend your admin topics as supplementary learningmaterials for people going for LPI Certification?
<doctormo> Severity1: What is LPI?
<Severity1> Linux Professional Institute
<cprofitt> so BiosElement how does this asciidoc look when displayed for use?
<Severity1> doctormo, https://www.lpi.org/
<BiosElement> cprofitt, Depends on which format. pure asciidoc, html, docbook, etc
<doctormo> Severity1: There is not reason why it shouldn't help, but I can't advise either way until someone involved in both has given a fair shake
<cprofitt> Moodle
<doctormo> I'll be honest, what I've written is _ok_, but not great. It's a structure and a start, and that's what this team needed, something to work with.
<BiosElement> doctormo, This is an example of pure asciidoc from the asciidoc's homepage. http://www.methods.co.nz/asciidoc/index.txt
<Severity1> doctormo, i think what you've written is really awesome. :)
<BiosElement> Bah, sorry doctormo Meant cprofitt
<Severity1> doctormo, i have a scheduled lpi exam this december, currently doing self study, i will try to incorporate your admin topics in my learning regime and i will let you know how it workedout for me :)
<doctormo> Severity1: Sure, thanks :-) Remember, they're alpha, consider them to have bugs, ommissions and editing failures.
<Severity1> doctormo, no problem! :) if i spot something off i will immediately inform you
<cprofitt> what tools do I need to use bzr?
<BiosElement> cprofitt, Really, just bazaar itself will do the trick. I think I have a half-started guide on it somewhere around here...
<doctormo> cprofitt: well, my nautilus plugins for bzr/lp aren't fully ready yet, I've been distracted as usual. For normal command line operation you just beed bazaar
<cprofitt> cool... I have that on my desktop I think... as it was necessary to get my head and blog up on the Planet
<cprofitt> night all... time for sleep
<cprofitt> I will try to sign up for a few courses tomorrow.
 * cprofitt waves
<pleia2> good night, cprofitt :) thanks!
<cprofitt> yw!
<doctormo> Night cprofitt, I'm going to be spending my tim tomorrow (jam day) working on editing and such.
<doctormo> For these courses.
<pleia2> I am going to try to as well
<pleia2> but I'm an organizer of the event, so you know how that goes
<doctormo> Ah, fortunatly that's an MIt guy doing this one. Although I'm not sure about how busy it'll be, we'll have to see.
<doctormo> Morning everyone
#ubuntu-learning 2009-10-04
<cprofitt> hey pleia2 -- you be jammin' still?
<pleia2> cprofitt: we wrapped up around 5:30 eastern, then a bunch of us went out for dinner (am home now)
<cprofitt> pleia2, nice
<doctormo> Welcome backk pleia2
<pleia2> thanks doctormo, how'd your event go?
<doctormo> pleia2: It was good... still going on
<doctormo> Finishes at 12
<pleia2> cool :)
<doctormo> Too much pizza was bought, heh
<pleia2> not enough at ours
<pleia2> 22 people showed up, I expected 10
<cprofitt> very nice pleia2
<cprofitt> wife just broke our printer...
<cprofitt> she tried clearing a paper jam and borked one of the rolers
<doctormo> cprofitt: Sorry to hear, was it ubuntu compatable?
<doctormo> pleia2: Interesting, we got about 18 at this event.
<cprofitt> doctormo, it was...
<cprofitt> HP6980
<cprofitt> she did not know to remove the back panel to get access to the paper
<doctormo> ah
<pleia2> oops
<pleia2> doctormo: cool :)
<doctormo> I need to go home and get a shave.
 * pleia2 is home, exhausted
<doctormo> :-)
<doctormo> Play some Bouncy the hungry rabbit, repositories.
<pleia2> I think I might play "put things away and get to bed at a reasonable time" ;)
<doctormo> Ah well, your choice on what game is best.
<doctormo> bbs
<paultag> ohai
<paultag> haha, sorry wrong channel
<Severity1> h
<Zachk18> BiosElement, welcome
<BiosElement> Ahh, thanks Zachk18
<Zachk18> BiosElement, sure....need some help?
<BiosElement> haha, nope. I
<BiosElement> Bah, Bloody enter key...
<BiosElement> I'm a regular. Actually doing the helping with the asciidoc formats >.>
<pleia2> BiosElement: how are things going with that?
<pleia2> I am in the middle of converting my first .odt course into asciidoc
<BiosElement> pleia2, Currently it's in the hands of doctormo. I've finished my version and he's making changes to get it how he wants. Eventually we'll find common ground I hope >.>
<pleia2> BiosElement: cool, is it in your branch?
<BiosElement> It's in a seperate asciidoc branch under templates. https://code.launchpad.net/~williamchambers/ubuntu-learning-materials/asciidocformat
<BiosElement> Note that doctormo is going all out in an attempt to add features to it so I don't know what it'll look like when he's done >.<
 * pleia2 nods
 * pleia2 browses branch
<pleia2> so it'd be like... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~williamchambers/ubuntu-learning-materials/asciidocformat/annotate/head:/teaching/book/ch01.txt ?
<BiosElement> Currently yes.
<pleia2> cool, is doctormo reviewing the template as well, or is that pretty much set in stone?
<BiosElement> And I'll bash doctormo over the head if he tries to change that bit of the system >.>
<pleia2> lol
<BiosElement> Honestly, I don't know what all he's doing. I know he's added the kitchen sink to it. And honestly his system's already confused me but I'm waiting till he's done to comment further.
 * pleia2 grins
<BiosElement> However the asciidoc format itself will not be changing whatsoever
<pleia2> ok, I'll finish fleshing out my course and converting it to asciidoc
<pleia2> can wait on whatever else he is doing with your course so I follow the proper procedure otherwise
<BiosElement> Aight. It shouldn't be hard to convert anything over.
<pleia2> yeah, it's gone pretty well so far
<BiosElement> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~doctormo/ubuntu-learning-materials/trunk2/files
<BiosElement> That's doctormo's work so far
<pleia2> ah, that's quite a bit different layout-wise than yours
<pleia2> I think I'll hold off on commits until we have a set layout
<BiosElement> Yeah, I know it is. heh. Good idea.
<Vantrax> mornin all
#ubuntu-learning 2011-10-03
<Dissertation> YO
<Dissertation> Is anyone here?
<Dissertation> Does anyone have a good resource for learning Ubuntu? If so please pm me (I'm going to be afk for an hour or so now)
#ubuntu-learning 2012-10-05
<Guest83899> GM all
